# Big fish



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

What is the largest fish you ever caught ice fishing? Although it is not my forte I do admire the tenacity of anybody that sits out on a frozen lake fishing. I thought I was nuts for fishing the rivers for steelhead.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

5# Walleye. Erie one night guided by Mike Patterson.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Big carp at Berlin off Bonner Road. Didn’t weigh him but I’d say 10lbs.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Walleye 14.2 lbs Erie. LM bass 5.1 lbs Indian Lake, Rainbow 8.6 lbs Presque Isle.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Big carp for me, like guppygill, I didn't get a chance to weigh it but properly 10 lbs or so. I do remember having a tough time getting him one the ice.
We were fishing a county park for stocked trout using corn and ended up with more carp than trout  
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

29 inch walleye lake Erie!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

13.2 lb walleye, Lake Erie


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

low 13 lb walleye on Erie


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

13 lb Erie Walleye


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

12.5 pound steelhead


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

39” pike on a teardrop at Wellington


----------



## RJDowm (Feb 1, 2021)

11 lbs walleye lake erie


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Monster Catfish that wouldn't fit through the hole


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

flyphisherman said:


> Monster Catfish that wouldn't fit through the hole


Where at? I hear Mosquito has some monsters.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

well don't know if this counts or not went and watched people ice fishing and caught a monster cold I bet that darn cold lasted for two weeks LOL and to this day never ice fished but really want to start


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

31.5" walleye from lake erie and a 34" lake trout from saginaw bay .


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

bumpus said:


> 12.5 pound steelhead


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

I caught a cold 16 oz PBR once that my brother-in-law had tied on my line and dropped thru my hole when I wasn't looking - farm pond - thought I had the BIG one. He got me good.........too bad we didn't have cell phones back then - I'm sure the video of me running across the ice and fight that "fish" would have went viral.


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

32.5" walleye about 1 1/2 miles off Catawba on Jan 19th about 7 years ago. Didn't think it would fit through the hole. Ended up with a wet arm making sure.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

JerryA said:


> I caught a cold 16 oz PBR once that my brother-in-law had tied on my line and dropped thru my hole when I wasn't looking - farm pond - thought I had the BIG one. He got me good.........too bad we didn't have cell phones back then - I'm sure the video of me running across the ice and fight that "fish" would have went viral.


lol


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

4# bass, gravel pit by Killbuck park. Caught on Rebel crawdad with 3 split shot weights on it so I get it on the bottom and jig with it.....Rich


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Nothing crazy but I did pull a musk last year thru the ice which was a first for me! 33” on a little crappie 1/64th ounce hair jig haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm a ice newbie. Lol 18" saugeye for me. 
My favorite through the ice-10" gill... 
You guys have pulled some impressive fish.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

5 1/2 pound walleye and a15 inch crappie. Both from Mosquito.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

39 inch Pike from Skeeter but I saw a guy get about a forty pound Flathead with a vibee from mosquito we had to drill extra holes so he could get it, he only pulled it half out, removed the hooks and sent it back down ( we marked the extra sized hole with some tree branches so no one fell in ).


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm just here for the pictures (I thought there would be more). Here's my biggest perch out of Wellington Upground.


----------



## luguna (Jan 13, 2015)

Caught 10 Walleye in 45 minutes ranging from 6-10 lb most fun I ever had, all ready had my limit threw them all back hope that happens again but won’t hold my breath. Lake Erie 2015 I think


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

2 31 inch walleye from erie. March 12 and 13 great birthday present.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

luguna said:


> Caught 10 Walleye in 45 minutes ranging from 6-10 lb most fun I ever had, all ready had my limit threw them all back hope that happens again but won’t hold my breath. Lake Erie 2015 I think


Weighed a 6 fish limit when I got home ice fishing Erie long ago and they weighed 56#’s. One of the best limits of my life hard or soft water. Had to strap two to the rack on the quad because they were pretty firm and wouldn’t all fit in a bucket.


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

10.8lb walleye Saginaw Bay. First year of the Frozen Frenzy ran by Frank's, 5th place









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------

